

LiveRebel 3.0 lands: Now release multiple apps simultaneously - theotown
http://zeroturnaround.com/blog/release-multiple-apps-at-once-with-liverebel/

======
praseodym
And they're deprecating hot patching, which was one of the selling points of
earlier releases. Guess it didn't work out -- I've seen enough problems with
it using JRebel: for development it's just not worth the effort (and money)
vs. hypothetical time saved.

~~~
mirkoadari
It's not so much about in which scenarios it works or not, it's worked pretty
well for people for a few years now. It's about how much magic you want in a
production environment. Cluster dance gets the same net gain and is
universally used everywhere. LiveRebel just takes care of orchestrating that
out of the box and in synch with rest of the release aspects.

------
karianna
Really good to see more products/tools in this space. I don't mind the whole
Docker/Chef/Puppet + scripts approach, but it's not for everyone.

